
Show HN: Geminee – Easily transfer files between devices - hakvroot
https://gemin.ee
======
hakvroot
Author (and long time HN lurker) here! First time showing this to a bigger
audience and would love to hear (read) your feedback. Besides the web app I've
also got an about page which kinda explains how to use it (at
[https://about.gemin.ee](https://about.gemin.ee) ). Thanks!

